# hello,any one can help me or guide me about barista??/



## denver (Sep 24, 2013)

im from manila ph

taking barista now

anyone can help me?or guide me? step by step

to add knowledge about coffe etc, anything from barista field

hopefully someone will responce me tnx


----------

